# Costa referral scheme



## Mike retired coffee dri (Aug 17, 2021)

What happened to the refer a friend invite code? My friend registered on Costa app. Screen one do you have a card he picked skip. Screen 2 asks for his details. It used to ask for the invite code. Is anyone else having this? There's nowhere to enter the code.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@Mike retired coffee drinke - You'll find that most of members here drink coffee at home and don't frequent high street chains on a recurring basis, so I'm not sure if there will be anyone here able to answer your question.

welcome to the forum.


----------

